# Getting back into it...could really use some advice



## bclarknc (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey Guys,
So here's the thing. I studied sculpture and 3D design some in school when I was young and never finished but always had a passion for it. After working some in HVAC, Custom cabinetry (was laid off because it was a small family business and they were couldn't afford me), went to do tile for a little while then decided to go back to school for photojournalism. That is my profession now but I've kept that passion for woodworking and it won't go away. I did have a cool place that I was building up to have a shop I could work in. Then was kicked out because my landlord wanted to move in. So now I live in a little apartment with a very small shed out back that is overflowing with tools. I'll try to put up a pic later. I had a friend say he would rent me his detached garage for $50 a month, something affordable in my budget. If you know anything about working for a paper, you know we don't make a lot. So I've been pretty bummed about this ever since. I'm still putting feelers out there to see if somethings available, but nothing yet. You can see the list of what I have at this post 
http://www.routerforums.com/tools-w...ions-new-shop-hopefully-right-place-post.html

The table saw I talk about there is not the one pictured, but is in decent shape. I now haven't been able to get it since I lost that space, I do have a little kinda crappy Track Force one, but got it before my friend said he'd rent his space just to have something to rip down some stuff and do a little cross cuts.

Apparently the dovetail jig is crap, and the drill hybrid (?) drill press I'll probably get rid of unless I can find a drill to fit and it would be a good little press for small things and I could get a real one to set-up as a mortiser for my delta jig (which many don't like, but I can't afford a Mortising Machine. I bought a couple larger drills because I figured if I got a drill, I wanted one that I could do a lot with. Tried a bosch hammer/regular one first, but it didn't have a trigger lock for some stupid reason, the old style one did. Then tried a Hitachi, but it would probably work, but didn't quite fit in the slot for the chuck. So I'm looking for any advice of where to go from here. tools or working areas. My landlord may be open to me building one where the shed currently is because they were letting it go figuring it would fall down after a while. That just seems like a lot of money for a rental. I know there aren't many options other than get a workshop, but I'm just desperate. Really it wore me down so much I almost am ready to sell all the tools off, but I did that last time I had to move into this apartment and have ever since regretted it. 

Being in the bummed out state I'm in, I could really use the help. Thanks ahead of time for any help you can give. 
Brett


----------



## bclarknc (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, looks like that post wasn't worth commenting on, don't blame you, it was too long, boring and a downer. Was just somewhat hopeless that evening.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Brett, some times threads go for a couple days before an answer is posted. This has nothing to do with the content of the thread; it is just the natural cycles of member activity. You do not need a lot of space or a truck load of tools to enjoy woodworking and produce nice projects. Watch this video if you need some inspiration: http://www.routerforums.com/lobby/3...machine-tools-arent-necessary.html#post274951 The projects this man built with just a coping saw, knife and drill show the main thing required is effort.

Start by finding out if there are any woodworking clubs in your area. Woodworking is great fun when shared with friends. Get some poplar 1x2", 1/4" Masonite or pegboard and 1/2" Baltic birch plywood; these items will let you build some jigs to make your tools work harder. Finding the right drill for your hobbyist drill press would be easier if you posted the model number. My guess is one of the older B&D/Craftsman 3/8" reversible drills is the answer. One step at a time.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

i am just starting off too, so i have more questions than answers. sorry i can't be much help there.

but i can say this ... don't let the setbacks kill your resolve. if you don't give up, in time, it will work out and you will be able to live your dream.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Aug 2, 2008)

> Being in the bummed out state I'm in, I could really use the help.


Why not pick a project that's a bit of a challenge and start drafting (I was pleasantly surprised at what I could do with Sketchup which is free) with the goal of making sawdust in the near future?

There are lots of ways to accomplish things with different tools. If you don't have a mortising machine or big enough drill press for a mortising attachment you can get by with a router, simple guides, or a shop-made setup that mounts the router horizontally and has dovetail gibs for movement both into the bit and horizontally. A Neanderthal woodworker could even do the deed with chisels and perhaps a brace + bit for waste removal.


----------



## medkellogg (Mar 12, 2012)

Hey Brett, I was in a position such as yours many years ago when I read in a Taunton Press article about a beginning woodworker whose first shop was an inside stairway up to his small apartment. He used mostly hand tools and through the use of braces, clamps, a few cleats screwed to the stairs, and some work outside he was able to do his first paid job, a walnut coffee table. Now I have never become the fine woodworker he was, but I never forgot that article and it allowed me to pursue our woodworking hobby at every stage of my life. Hang in there and go for it...hopefully you can enjoy it regardless of your circumstance!


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I am not able to find the link to it while I am at work, but do a search on you tube for the 10 year old kid who made the woodwhisper's rocking horse. He does this a very minimal set of tools, and it turns out well.

Really, starting out with a small set of tools is not at all a bad thing. This will enable your tool collection to grow as your skills grow. This will also go a long way in helping you make educated decisions on buying tools. Many of us here have started out in a similar manner you have. Sometimes it can be a little discouraging when you realize you don't have the tool to complete a certain task. But once you work your way around that, the feeling of accomplishment completely surpasses any discouragement you had along the way.

As for space, that can be difficult to overcome, but I have seen tons of innovative solutions various woodworkers have come up with to store tools and to bring them out when ready for use.


----------



## bclarknc (Feb 28, 2012)

I appreciate everyone's input. Everything just seemed to fall apart all at once at the time. A trip home for a few days helped get my perspective back. I just have to find a place for this stuff that's about to pop the old doors of this shed off their hinges, a simple storage building would probably be the best move till I can find a place that's a good fit for me. I can join an artist co-op studio where I'd be given a small area and have access to a number of different equipment for various types of art, just not sure if that's the right move at the moment but we'll see. Thanks again for everyone's words of inspiration. I'll check out that video in the link when I've slept, it's 2:45 a.m. and I just got done with an 11 hour drive!


----------

